# Pretty in pink cardigan



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.craftown.com/Pretty-in-Pink-Cardigan.html?page_number=2 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## everreddy (Mar 18, 2011)

Very pretty cardi. I can't get into the site can you tell me please what sizes this makes up to. Many thanks.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

I can't get into the site, either, but the "previous page" of the pattern says the size is 2T.


----------



## everreddy (Mar 18, 2011)

Jean Davis said:


> I can't get into the site, either, but the "previous page" of the pattern says the size is 2T.


Hiya thanks for the size info but I'm afraid that 2T doesn't ring any bells with me would the T stand for toddler ? just guessing.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

pattern below for you..


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

This pretty cardigan is a cute easy knitting pattern. Knit sweater are always in style and are good for fall weather! Create a knitted cardigan for your little princess in pink or many other fun colors of yarn to accessorize her favorite outfits and dresses. The pattern given fits a 2T size. It would also make a great baby shower gift.
Difficulty: Easy to Intermediate
Materials: Circular Knitting Needle, size 4 mm, and 1 Skein; Bernat Softee Baby yarn - Baby Pink Marl, 6 white buttons

Instructions:
Collar
Base: CO 87 sts
Rib Row 1: K5, *P1, K1, Rep from * to last 5 sts, K5
Rib row 2: K5, *K1, P1, Rep from * to lat 5 sts, K5

Body; neck and shoulders

Row 1: (button hole) K2, YO, K2tog, k2, K1, SL 1 as if to P, K1, YO, PSSO both K and YO, K9, place marker, K12, place marker, K27, place marker, K 12, place marker, K 9, SL 1 as if to P, K1, YO, PSSO both K and YO, K6.
Row 2: K5, P across row to last 5 sts, K5. Make sure to keep markers in their places.
Row 3: K6, SL as if to P, K1, YO, PSSO, both K and YO,* K to 1 of next marker, inc in next st, SL marker over, K1, inc in next st, rep three more times from * K till last 8 sts, SL as if to P, K1, YO, PSSO both K and YO, K6.
Row4: K5, P across until last 5 sts, K5
Repeat Rows 3 and 4 until it measures 4 ½ from body row 1 and Place a button hole every 1 ½
(around 213 stitches)

Dividing Row
Row 1: K5 P to first marker plus P2 and put on a holder, K across sleeve to next marker and put sleeve on marker, P across back to next marker plus P2 and put on holder, K across right sleeve to marker keep this on your needles and put the right front on holders.

Working Right Sleeve:
Row 1 K across (This row has already been done on Dividing row)
Row 2: Purl across (start this row)
Rows 3-6 Rep rows 1 and 2
Row 7- 12: P across
Rows 13-34 Rep Rows 1-2 till sleeve measures 5
Ribbed Stitch:
Row 1: K1, P1 across
Row 2: K1, P1 across for 1 ½
Cast off

Work Left Sleeve:
Repeat right sleeve remember row 1 has already been done for you. Attach yarn to left sleeve as to P.

Bodice:
Finish Right side panel from dividing row by P to last sts, K5,
Take all sts of the holders (Right front, Back, and Left front) and put them back onto the knitting needles.

Rows 1-6: K5, P across to last 5 sts, K5

Row 7: K5,* K1, SL 1, K1, YO, PSSO, rep across to last 6 sts, K 6
Row 8: K5, P across to last 5 sts, K5.
Row 9: K6,* SL as if to P, K1, PSSO, K1, Rep from * across to last 5 sts, K5
Row 10: K5, P to last 5 sts, K 5
Rep rows 9 and 10 until 4 1/2 in length (measure from under the arm).
Ribbed Stitch:
Row 1: K1, P1 across
Row 2: K1 P1 across for 1 ½
Cast off
Crochet Edging around sides and neck,
Connect yarn to right side, bottom corner of jacket so to work toward the collar of jacket.
Ch1, *sk equivalent to 2 crochet spaces (slightly larger than Knit spaces) 5 DC in next sp, sk equivalent to 2 sp, SL in next, Repeat from * around except for the collar corners, where you should 3 SC all in corner space.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

How sweet.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Usually there is a size 18-24 months (or 24 months) and then the next size up is 2T. So 18-24 months means what it says and then 2T would mean 24-36 months.

we live and learn as we knit....


----------



## everreddy (Mar 18, 2011)

Diane D said:


> Usually there is a size 18-24 months (or 24 months) and then the next size up is 2T. So 18-24 months means what it says and then 2T would mean 24-36 months.
> 
> we live and learn as we knit....


 :thumbup: great help thank you :thumbup:


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Diane D, I have copied your "signature" words of wisdom to keep and read from time to time. Thank you for sharing.

Virginia

I firmly believe that when God gives you a gift it is your duty to share that gift with the world. God gave us the talent to use our minds and our hands and our hearts, let not disappoint him.

&#8206;"I am only one, but I am one. I cannot do everything, but I can do something. And I will not let what I cannot do interfere with what I can do." ~Edward Everett Hale

"The LORD is my rock, and my fortress, and my deliverer; my God, my strength, in whom I will trust; my buckler, and the horn of my salvation, and my high tower." - Psalm 18:2


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

That is awesome Virginia....


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Diane D, Thank you so very much for printing the pattern for all of us ..


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Jeanie L said:


> Diane D, Thank you so very much for printing the pattern for all of us ..


Thanks from me as well.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

The pleasure was mine. xx


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I just love your quotes. Audery Hepburn has a lovely collection of beauty tips in this one...

For beautiful eyes, look for the good in others; for beautiful lips, speak only words of kindness; and for poise, walk with the knowledge that you are never alone.
-- Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you for the reminder freesia792....


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Such a lovely sweater, thanks for the link and for printing it out!!!


----------

